# Microhood Venting



## cibula11 (May 14, 2008)

My over the range microwave is about 3-5 yrs old and used from a friend.  (He never used it).  I noticed when I put something in the microwave and pushed start the vent kicked on low power.  I could not turn the vent off, but just adjust it to either high or low power.  Is this normal for the vent to come on with the microwave?  If not, any solutions?


----------



## rachael24 (May 14, 2008)

I know mine does the same thing...so I would believe this is normal.  Let me ask some people and see if they have the same thing happen.


----------



## cibula11 (May 14, 2008)

My wife told me it was not normal, but we've never had one and I assumed it would have to vent just because it is attached to the upper cabinet and no where else to vent to.  I thought I'd check for peace of mind.  Let me know if anyone else has one that does the same thing.  I'm assuming it's normal.


----------



## jeff1 (May 14, 2008)

Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.

jeff.


----------



## cibula11 (May 14, 2008)

Its a whirlpool, '03 I think.  I just need to know whether the vent should be on at the same time as you are heating something.


----------



## jeff1 (May 14, 2008)

> Its a whirlpool, '03 I think



Make: Whirlpool
Approx age: 2003 model
Model#: ??







If they only ever built one style....we would be ok....but 101 different models/style is more likely.

jeff.


----------



## cibula11 (May 15, 2008)

I called whirpool and apparently the microwave is suppose to run the vent on low when the microwave is running.


----------



## jeff1 (May 15, 2008)

Most OTR microwaves had 2 fans in them, one to vent outside and a second to draw air over the magnetron and electronics to help keep them cool when cooking. *Some* newer styles have switched to 1 fan motor and use the vent outside fan to draw air across the magnetron and electronics as well.
Could have looked up the parts breakdown with a *model#.*

jeff.


----------

